# 1st ABTs on the grill



## mops and hops (Aug 3, 2019)

Currently the garden is producing a ton more peppers than tomatoes so I decided to make some ABTs... until the tomato crop catches up to start on salsa.  I put less than 1/4 of a white onion minced in with the cream cheese. Then sprinkled a favorite bbq seasoning on top the jalapeños and just black pepper and garlic salt over the banana peppers.  Right now the peppers out of the garden are small, or I get impatient, but still...I tried a few halved and a few cored out and opened whole.  
Grilled the stuffed peppers and the pork burgers a little too high and fast for my liking. Added some leftover bacon from today’s breakfast on top and finished in the oven for a couple minutes. The ABTs and pork burgers were a hit. Luckily I have plenty more pepper varieties to try and they’re all looking like they will be ready soon....


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 3, 2019)

Those look awesome.  I gotta try ABT's with banana peppers.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 3, 2019)

Lookin good!   You gotta try wrapping the the peppers in bacon....Youll thank me later!


----------



## mops and hops (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks 5grill. I think they are an underdog for sure!
NU2smoke i think I will try them that way when I have the time to grill/smoke lower temps. But we sure did enjoy them this way too!


----------



## Bbqschmak (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks good! Try roasting a whole yellow onion, you can leave the skin on and cover it with olive oil. Add a bit of that into the cream cheese instead of fresh white. You can use the rest to top sandwiches or eat on the side. I tried it the other week and loved it, really good flavors.


----------

